# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Ο Διονύσης και ο Σταύρος σας χαιρετούν.

## dionisis_kip

Γειά και χαρά!
Με λένε Διονύση και γράφω για πρώτη φορά στη φιλόξενη αυτή ιστοσελίδα που γνωρίζω εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό και δεν θα μπορούσα να εγγραφώ αν δεν με βοηθούσε ο κ.Δημήτρης τον οποίο ευχαριστώ δημοσίως.
Είμαι μαθητής της πρώτης λυκείου και έχω έναν μικρότερο αδερφό 11 ετών που τον λένε Σταύρο και σας στέλνει την αγάπη του.
Ο Σταύρος αντιμετωπίζει κάποια κινητικά προβλήματα και συγχρόνως πάσχει από μια ήπια μορφή αυτισμού.Πριν από λίγους μήνες ο γιατρός που τον παρακολουθεί είπε στους γονείς μου ότι θα ήταν ευεργετικό για την ψυχολογία του να έρχεται σε άμεση επαφή με ζώα κι έτσι ο πατέρας μου αγόρασε δυο νεαρά παπαγαλάκια budgie από έναν εκτροφέα εδώ στα Γιάννενα ο οποίος του είπε ότι τα έχει αναθρέψει ο ίδιος από τη στιγμή που εκκολάφτηκαν κι έτσι έχουν συνηθίσει την ανθρώπινη παρουσία και δεν αντίδρούν φοβισμένα όταν τα πλησιάζει το χέρι μας.
Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν συνέβη όταν τα έφερε στο σπίτι.Τα παπαγαλάκια απομακρύνονταν αμέσως μόλις κάποιος τα πλησίαζε με το χέρι του μέσα στο κλουβί.Παρατήρησα ωστόσο ότι η συμπεριφορά τους δεν έδειχνε ότι ήταν εντελώς τρομοκρατημένα αφού κατά τα άλλα στεκόταν ήρεμα στη θέα του προσώπου από κοντά και όταν τους μιλούσα ή όταν τους σφύριζα έδειχναν ότι νανουρίζονται μιας και είτε έκλειναν τα μάτια τους είτε έβγαζαν κάτι απαλούς λαρυγγισμούς.
Σκέφτηκα τότε να αναζητήσω πληροφορίες σχετικές με την εκπαίδευση στο διαδίκτυο και τότε ήταν που ανακάλυψα αυτόν τον θησαυρό γνώσεων και εμπειρίας του greek bird club.
Άρχισα λοιπόν μαζί με τον αδερφό μου να ακολουθούμε κατά γράμμα τα βήματα εκπαίδευσης που προτείνετε.Έτσι πήρα ένα κουτί κεχρί σε τσαμπί και ο Σταύρος που έχει τεράστια υπομονή κατάφερε την πρώτη κι όλας ημέρα να ταίσει τα παπαγαλάκια έξω από τα κάγκελα του κλουβιού κάτι που συνεχίσαμε να κάνουμε τις τρεις επόμενες ημέρες.Την τέταρτη ημέρα δοκίμασα να βάλω το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί,μιας και ο αδερφός μου λόγω κάποιων δυσλειτουργιών των δακτύλων του δεν μπορεί να βάλει την παλάμη του μέσα από το μικρο άνοιγμα της πόρτας,και ω του θαύματος,τα παπαγαλάκια δεν άργησαν να ανεβούν πάνω και να τρώνε με όρεξη.Φαντάζεστε πόσο χαρήκαμε και τι μεγάλη ικανοποίηση αισθανθήκαμε! 
Για μια εβδομάδα περίπου ακολούθησα το ίδιο σύστημα με το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί,πότε με ένα κομματάκι από το κεχρί σε τσαμπί και πότε με σποράκια από την κανονική τους τροφή.Μάλιστα ενώ οι ταίστρες τους ήταν γεμάτες,έδειχναν να προτιμούν να φάνε από το χέρι μου.Κατόπιν,τις επόμενες ημέρες,με ένα μικρό συνδετήρα άφηνα ανοιχτή την πόρτα και έβαζα το χέρι μου έξω από το κλουβί μήπως και έρθουν προς τα έξω.Στην αρχή κι ενώ τέντωναν το σώμα τους δείχνοντας πως το θέλον πολύ,δεν το αποφάσιζαν μέχρι που την δεύτερη μέρα το πιο θαρραλέο πήδηξε πάνω στο χέρι μου,τσιμπολόγησε λιγάκι και γύρισε μέσα.Κατόπιν ήρθε η σειρά του άλλου κι αυτό ήταν.Έρχονται πια και τα δύο,πότε ένα-ένα,πότε και τα δύο μαζί καίτοι μερικές φορές έχουμε μικροαψιμαχίες.Είναι βεβαίως επιφυλακτικά αφού μια πόρτα που ανοίγει,ένας περίεργος ήχος ή μια σχετικά απότομη κίνηση από εμένα ή τον αδερφό μου θα τα κάνει να επιστρέψουν αμέσως μέσα στο κλουβί ή να φτερουγίσουν και να προσγειωθούν στο πάτωμα.
Αν συμβεί το δεύτερο(παρατήρησα ότι δεν πετάνε ψηλά και συγκρίνοντάς με με φωτογραφίες της ιστοσελίδας σας κατάλαβα ότι ο κύριος από τον οποίο τα αγόρασε ο πατέρας μου,τους έχει κόψει τα φτερά),παίζουν στο πάτωμα και στο χαλί αρκετή ώρα και επιστρέφουν μόνα τους στο κλουβί που το βάζουμε στο δάπεδο ή ανεβαίνουν στο χέρι του Σταύρου ο οποίος τα περιμένει με το κεχρί στο χέρι όσο χρειαστεί και τότε αργά-αργά τα φέρνει κοντά στο κλουβί κι εκείνα πηδούν μέσα.
Αυτά μέχρι στιγμής.Από εδώ και πέρα δεν ξέρουμε τι να κάνουμε ώστε να αποβάλλουν εντελώς τον φόβο τους και να έρχονται πάνω μας είτε για να παίξουν είτε για να ξεκουραστούν είτε για να τα χαϊδέψουμε κάτι που προς το παρόν φαντάζει μακρινό όνειρο.
Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας και σας ζητώ να με καθοδηγήσετε.
Φιλικά
Διονύσης

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλώς ήρθατε παιδιά!!καλή διαμονή και καλό διάβασμα!Δυστυχώς δεν εχω εμπειρία απο παπαγάλους και δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω αλλα ειμαι σίγουρος οτι θα το κάνουν τα παιδιά που ξέρουν!!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλως μας βρηκατε παιδια!!!
Προσωπικα θα βαλω τα δυνατα μου για να βοηθησω!!  :Happy: 
Καλη διαμονη και θα δειτε οτι θα ανταποδωσουμε την αγαπη που μας στελνει ο Σταυρος!!!

----------


## jimk1

Καλως ηλθατε παιδια και καλη διαμονη,με υπομονη και επιμονη και με την καθοδηγηση των μελων του forum το μακρινο ονειρο θα γινει πραγματικοτητα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθατε παιδιά . Μπράβο για την αγάπη στα φιλαράκια σας και καλή συνέχεια ...

----------


## jk21

Διονυση καλως ηρθες και ενεργα στην παρεα ! Σταυρο καλως ηρθες και συ ! 

Θελω να ξερετε ,οτι εσεις και καποια αλλα νεα παιδια σαν και εσας εδω μεσα , αλλα και ολα οσα θα ερθουν στο μελλον ,να αναζητησουν τροπους να αγαπησουν περισσοτερο τα πουλια στα κλουβια και στη φυση  ,αποτελειται την βασικη αιτια και αναγκη υπαρξης του GBC !!! 

Για να συζητησεις περισσοτερο το θεμα της εκπαιδευσης των δυο budgie και να το προσεξουν περισσοτερο μελη ,που ισως στα καλωσορισματα δεν ειναι τοσο συχνοι 
αν θες θεσε τα ερωτηματα σου (αντιγραφωντας ισως σημαντικο κομματι και απο το παρον ποστ ,για να μη καθεσαι ξανα να τα γραφεις απο την αρχη )  ,σε νεο θεμα που θα ανοιξεις  στην παρουσα ενοτητα

Εκπαίδευση

----------


## wild15

Καλως ηρθατε παιδια!!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Διονύση και Σταύρο καλώς ορίσατε στο φόρουμ,θα έχετε όση βοήθεια χρειαστείτε ,σε ότι χρειαστείτε.

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλως ηλθατε Σταυρο και Διονυση!! 
Με την υπομονη και την επιμονη σας ειμαι σιγουρος πως συντομα τα παπαγαλακια θα ειναι αυτοκολλητα πανω σας!

----------


## panos70

Καλώς ήρθατε παιδιά στην παρεα μας

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς ορίσατε και οι δύο παιδιά!!!! 

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι και οι δυο σας θα λατρέψετε τα παπαγαλάκια και την πολύ ιδιαίτερη αγάπη που μπορούν να μας δείξουν! Εμείς είμαστε εδώ να σας βοηθήσουμε σε ότι χρειαστείτε με πολύ μεγάλη χαρά!  ::

----------


## mai_tai

Καλως ορισατε στην παρεα μας -να χαιρεστε τα  μικρα φιλαρακια σας!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλησπέρα Διονύση και Σταύρο* και καλώς ήρθατε στην παρέα μας.

Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.com  θα σας βοηθήσει να κατανοήσετε καλύτερα το forum.

Εδώ μπορείτε να μας παρουσιάσετε τα φιλαράκια σας , Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας .

Σας παραθέτω και μερικά χρήσιμα άρθρα, πολύ βοηθητικά νομίζω για αρχή   :

*(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(8) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(9) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(10) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(11) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(12) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(13) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(14) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(15) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(16) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(17) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(18) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού

Καλή διαμονή εύχομαι και ότι χρειαστείτε είμαστε όλοι εδώ να βοηθήσουμε !!!*  :winky:

----------


## dionisis_kip

Ευχαριστώ κύριε Γιούρκα.


Σας ευχαριστώ!
Τα ξαναδιάβασα με προσοχή και ενδιαφέρον.Βοηθούν πολύ τους άπειρους σαν εμένα,
Σας ευχαριστώ για το αίτημα φιλίας!

----------


## dionisis_kip

Ευχαριστούμε!
Το όνειρό μας είναι να μπορέσουμε να τα παίρνουμε πάνω μας και να τα χαϊδεύουμε χωρίς να φοβούνται.Ελπίζω με τη βοήθεια των έμπειρων μελών του forum,να τα καταφέρουμε κάποια στιγμή.


Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την καλή σας διάθεση! Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να φτάσουμε στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## dionisis_kip

Σας ευχαριστούμε!Καλώς σας βρήκαμε! 
Ο αδερφός μου έχει απίστευτη υπομονή και μπόλικο χρόνο.Μακάρι να τα καταφέρουμε.

----------


## dionisis_kip

Ευχαριστουμε κύριε Γιάννη.

----------


## dionisis_kip

Γειά σας!
Έχετε δίκιο στην επισήμανσή σας.Θα το αντιγράψω εκεί που μου συστήσατε,σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dionisis_kip

Σας ευχαριστώ κύριε Μανώλη!

Καλώς σας βρήκαμε κύριε Πάνο!

----------


## geo_ilion

Καλως ηρθατε Διυνυση και Σταυρο  στην μεγαλη παρεα του gbc 
να τα χαιρεστε τα παπαγαλακια σας και καλη συνεχεια στην εκπαιδευση

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα Διονύση και Πάνο !!!
Καλώς ήρθατε στην παρέα του Greekbirdclub !!! 
Εύχομαι να δείτε και να πάρετε ότι καλύτερο μπορείτε από τα παπαγαλάκια και από όλα τα ζώα ... 
Εύχομαι ο θεός να φωτίζει και να ευλογεί την κάθε σας στιγμή παιδιάα !!!!

----------


## binary

Καλώς Ήρθατε Παιδιά!

----------


## mparoyfas

ειναι χαρα μας να εχουμε μαζι μας μελη με τοση αγαπη για τους φτερωτούς φιλους , καλως ήρθατε παιδιά !!

----------


## dionisis_kip

Σας ευχαριστούμε κύριε Μάριε!!!

Καλώς σας βρήκαμε κύριε Νεκτάριε!

Κύρια Ελένη και κύριε Μάνο σας ευχαριστούμε.Δική μας η χαρά!

----------


## demis

Καλώς μας ήρθατε! Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη φτάσετε στο σημειο που θέλετε με τα νέα σας πουλάκια! Υπομονή έχετε και τα πουλάκια στην ουσια ειναι ηρεμα απλά πρφανως εχουν μάθει κ ειχαν δεθει μονο με το ατομο που τα μεγάλωσε  και απλά πρεπει να σας γνωρίσουν για να δεθουν και μαζί σας! Επίσης το τσαμπι κεχριου κάνει θαυματα στην "εκπαιδευση".

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλώς ήλθατε παιδιά . Μπράβο για την αγάπη στα φιλαράκια σας και καλή συνέχεια ...

----------


## Cristina

Γειά σας,παιδιά και καλώς ήρθατε στην παρέα μας! 
Όταν ήμουν μικρή μου έφερε ο πατέρας μου ένα μικρό παπαγαλάκι που δεν ήταν καθόλου ημερο. Όμως με πολύ υπομονή, με αργές κινήσεις ( και χωρίς κάποια πείρα) καταφέραμε να το κάνουμε μέλος της οικογένειας και περάσαμε καταπληκτικά χρόνια. 
Αφού τα πουλάκια δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον και εσείς έχετε χρόνο, να είστε σίγουροι πως θα γίνει αυτό που θέλετε εσείς τελικά. Με την αγάπη που φαίνεται πως έχετε να τους δώσετε και με τις συμβουλές των μελών του Greekbirdclub που έχουν εμπειρία θα πάνε όλα καλά!

----------

